# Maybe the Echo does record your conversations



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

If this is true, it's very very disturbing:

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/woman-says-her-amazon-device-recorded-private-conversation-sent-it-out-to-random-contact/755507974


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect there was something in the conversation that the echo 'heard' as a command to record or send or whatever. Nevertheless, it is disturbing. But, then, I don't get the desire to be able to talk to all your devices. I guess Star Trek taught us too well what the future should be like.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Been awhile since I read about it, but my understanding is that the Echo heard something it interpreted as a direction to send a spoken message to a person on the owner’s contact list. A simple way to avoid this is to not give your Echo access to your contact list.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The animated blue light on top of the device is a bit hard to miss, though. Very curious.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> The animated blue light on top of the device is a bit hard to miss, though. Very curious.


Well, but, if you aren't actually facing it as you talk -- involved in the conversation. Or some might like to keep it a bit more out of sight so they can feel like they're just talking to their house like they randomly talk to the computer in Star Trek.

One way to make it more obvious is if the kindle made some kind of noise when it's recording/listening. And it should ask for confirmation before sending anything.

FWIW, I think the apple and google thingies that work similarly would have the same problem.


----------

